# Winchester 1897 shotgun



## scbulldog (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a really nice Winchester model 1897 12 guage shotgun. It is a riot gun that was made in the 1940s and was used in the NC prison system. 
   The problem is that shells will get stuck in the chamber and wont extract after I shoot it. It is especially bad with high brass shells . It eats winchester trap loads with no problem. What are some possible reasons for this. Took it to a " gunsmith" but he was no help and he charged me $65 bucks to clean it. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a Mossberg that had a similar problem.  Stick your pinky or finger in the chamber and feel around.  Rough, ridges, gouges...there's the answer.  I have no idea how my Mossberg got that way, but I bought it used and I was young and it was cheap.  Low brass shells wouldn't get hung up in the chamber but high brass shells did.  I had a GS polish the chamber some but the only solution was a new barrel.

Other than that, I'd suggest changing out the extractor and or the extractor springs


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a Winchester model 1200 20 gauge I bought new 44 years ago.  It will shoot all shell except Winchesters shot shell.  They hang up in the chamber and can not be extracted without taking off the barrel and punching them out with a rod from the muzzle end.  Shoots every other brand of shell fine, high and low brass.  

No gunsmith has been able to figure it out.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 17, 2016)

scbulldog said:


> I have a really nice Winchester model 1897 12 guage shotgun. It is a riot gun that was made in the 1940s and was used in the NC prison system.
> The problem is that shells will get stuck in the chamber and wont extract after I shoot it. It is especially bad with high brass shells . It eats winchester trap loads with no problem. What are some possible reasons for this. Took it to a " gunsmith" but he was no help and he charged me $65 bucks to clean it. Thanks in advance guys





Chances are there is plastic hull residue built up in the chamber making it difficult to remove spent shells. What you can do to resolve this issue is deep clean the chamber. 
1. Remove barrel from receiver and if you have a gun vise clamp it in. If you have a regular bench vise, wrap the barrel with a towel and clamp it in. The towel keeps the vice teeth from marring the finish.
2. Take a 20 gauge brass bristle brush and wrap a piece of green scotchbrite pad around it once. You'll need to cut the pad in half as you only need it to cover the brush.
3. Place the brush in a short piece of cleaning rod and chuck the other end in a variable speed drill.
4. Soak the scotchbrite pad wrapped brush in a Hoppe #9 or your choice of gun cleaner and place it in the chamber area of your barrel. 
5. Turn the drill on slow to medium speed push back and forth 10 times. 
6. Remove from the chamber and replace the scotchbrite with a new piece.  Soak the new piece in kroil, break free CLP or your choice of penetrating lubricating oil and repeat step five.

You can do this throughout the entire barrel length if you'd like as this deep cleans the barrel. If you wish to polish the chamber and barrel, after step 4 use a new scotchbrite pad with a few dabs of flitz metal polish and complete steps 5 and 6. Run a few dry patches through until they come out clean and your stuck hull problem is resolved. 
This is a simple process that anyone can do, just don't get in a hurry.


----------

